# PWM mit Strom vertärkung



## Nathenhale (2. Dezember 2015)

*PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Hallo ich habe eine kurz frage weis wer wie ich meine PWM Schaltung in spannung wie auch Stromvertärken kann. Bzw Emitter Spannung muss wie Ausgangspannung sein 
Hier die schaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bschicht86 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann gibts am Gate des Endstufen-FET bereits volle Betriebsspannung, nur eben als Rechteck-Signal. Der FET ansich sollte ja schon eine Stromverstärkung mitbringen, aber wenn du mehr Spannung als 12V haben willst, musst du dort am Source schon eine höhere Spannungsquelle anlegen als die 12V.

Was soll das ganze werden, wenn es fertig ist?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Wiso fragt man in einem Computer Hardware nach Elektronik wissen?
Ich verweiß dich mal zu News - Mikrocontroller.net
Die haben sehr viel Ahnung bei sowas und wirst auch viel schneller zu einer guten Antwort kommen


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Das Problem ist das eben nicht 12 Volt am Ausgang anliegen sondern nur 7,62V. Ja der Strom wird verstärkt wie er soll nur leider Die Spannung nicht bzw sie Droptt sogar .
Aber trozdem danke für die Antwort


----------



## 666mille (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Leg den Source-Pin des N-Kanal Mosfets mal direkt auf Masse. Den Drain Pin dann mit 100k gegen die 12V und mess dann noch mal direkt an Source und Drain mit Deinem Messgerät!
Falls das nicht klappt. Was hast Du für ne Spannung am Gate?


----------



## 666mille (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Aha. wir sollen also deine Hausaufgaben machen


----------



## 666mille (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*

Manchmal ist Unwissenheit ein Segen......


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM mit Strom vertärkung*



666mille schrieb:


> Manchmal ist Unwissenheit ein Segen......



Manchmal ja, aber nicht immer


----------

